# Ciao a tutti



## Cahill90 (28 Novembre 2012)

ciao a tutti, mi chiamo Giuseppe, ho 22 anni e scrivo da Catania.


Sono uno studente universitario (studio Giurisprudenza per la precisione) e tra gli hobby gestisco un forum di calcio del quale non farò il nome per evitare di essere bannato ancor prima di presentarmi  


mi sono iscritto qui perchè:

1) mi piace tantissimo com'è strutturato il forum
2) venerdì c'è Catania-Milan


ma non sono milanista.... spero di essere accettato cmq  ciao a tutti


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Novembre 2012)

Noi accettiamo tutti i tifosi avversari, sempre che questi vengano qui per palare di calcio e a rispettare l'opinione di tutti e non per trollare.

Comunque benvenuto!


----------



## Cahill90 (28 Novembre 2012)

no tranquillo, non sono un troll


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Novembre 2012)

Cahill90 ha scritto:


> no tranquillo, non sono un troll



Nono ci mancherebbe


----------



## Cahill90 (28 Novembre 2012)

nessun'altro mi da il benvenuto?


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Novembre 2012)

io si  benvenuto Giuseppe  , qui sono tutti i benvenuti l'importante e non degenerare con insulti ecc


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------



## smallball (28 Novembre 2012)

benvenuto!!!


----------



## Cahill90 (28 Novembre 2012)

cari amici non voglio affatto essere presuntuoso ma gestisco il forum di calcio di cui vi parlavo dal 2007, in questi 5 anni avrò imparato qualcosa su come si convive con tifosi avversari  

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Benvenuto!



grazie admin e complimenti per com'è strutturato il forum.... per quanto possiate essere affezionati alla vostra vecchia piattaforma, mi scuseranno gli altri utenti se dico che non c'è proprio paragone 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;69570 ha scritto:


> io si benvenuto Giuseppe , qui sono tutti i benvenuti l'importante e non degenerare con insulti ecc



ma scusa che significa 18/40? i punti che mancano alla salvezza?


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Novembre 2012)

Hellcome!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (30 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Hellcome!



Ehm, non fregatemi la frase di benvenuto! 

Hellcome, lo dico io.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Novembre 2012)

Vabbe',allora propongo:Welcome to hell.ok????


----------

